# Fabric conditioner instead of "blue"?



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

I have heard of some motorhomers/caravanners using fabric conditioner, at a fraction of the price, instead of the normal toilet chemicals, claiming that the conditioner contains the same ingredients as the toilet chemicals. I've trawled the internet for any reference to this but can find nothing. Has anyone any knowledge of this?


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought it was biological clothes washing liquid.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Big discussion about the Tesco brand HERE

We use the Tesco, works great


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cassette*

Does it have to be the BIO type tablets/liquids?

Russell


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the bio is the critical bit.


----------



## daisthedog (May 6, 2008)

Yes we use biological laundry liquid but in the waste water tank.

Only a capful for a 120 litre tank and it stops it from smelling rancid and so far we've had no bother with the water-level electrodes fouling up.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've been using Tesco Value biological washing liquid in mine since the vehicle was purchased new in 2010. To date I have spent 153 nights in the vehicle with no problem UNTIL NOW.

I don't want to alarm anyone who uses bio but my cassette has developed a leak around the two sealing areas. I have found that liquid seeps into the receiving chamber and also is apparent when I carry the cassette to the emptying point with liquid oozing out.

It may have nothing to do with using this liquid as many on here do so without difficulty. But this week I shall revert to using AquaKem in the hope that the seals will regenerate themselves or at least be less likely to leak.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

It works a treat in the loo cassette too. Haven't used anything else since there was a tip about this on here (a year or two?) and the make doesn't seem to matter - just the fact that it's a bio washing liquid (either in a bottle or capsules).

Keeps the inside of the cassette much cleaner too, and has a pleasant pong.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Gelathae - you probably just need a new seal which is easy to fit.

Joe

PS I pour mine in through the big hole not the spout as I find you get a build up if you do.


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

We use Astonish Oxy Plus from Wilko, 3 spoons per casette. Worked well for 2 years now.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We use Tesco bio laundry liquid in our loo and also Milton in the water flush tank. 

Have done so now for a few years now and have never had any problems at all. The Bio liquid breaks down solids, especially with the 'gentle movement' when on the road. No nasty niffs and you can always then empty your cassette anywhere there is a facility to do so. Some Outlets ( both home and in Europe) that we have come across don't allow the chemical solutions to be dumped. 

Using milton in the separate flush tank, has rid us of any contamination or black spots, that the pink liquid sometimes didn't prevent. 

Certainly you can buy a lot of liquids, compared with the cost of the normal brands, so you can easily increase the dosage of either one, without the increased cost.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

for over two years now i have used biological mashine wash liquid in the bottom tank of my caravan and lenor in the top tank.two bottle cap sfull in the bottom and one capfull in the top .
dont use the measure on the cassette.
roy


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I use the Tesco bio and have done for a few years now.
I did try another cheap brand but found we were getting odours with it so reverted back and all was fine again.
I think Tesco must have sussed this as well because it used to be 97p last year.Went to get some a few weeks ago and it had shot up to £1.54 and then a week later £1.60.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The op asks about fabric conditioner.
Not for me. Caused excessive white hinge so use wilkos bio washing liquid in sachets


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

not hinge-gunge


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Melly said:



> I think Tesco must have sussed this as well because it used to be 97p last year.Went to get some a few weeks ago and it had shot up to £1.54 and then a week later £1.60.


It used to be 67p when I started using it for this purpose !

What you use in your cassette very much depends on what you want to do to the contents. If you want to break the solids down and provide a light covering scent then bio liquid is your answer. Most fabric softeners have a small amount of formaldehyde in them so will not have the same effect.

I would not use a bio powder because it does not dissolve very efficiently and so will tend to leave a deposit on the mechanism of the cassette. I don't think I'd want to add anything similar to the top water reservoir either as it could easily block up the small pipes coming from there, increase the pressure in them and result in a broken joint.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We were very dissapointed with tesco bio stuff, started off ok for the first few doses but didn't mask the smell after that, is it possible the stuff goes off after a couple of weeks?

We've gone back to elsan fluid and will probably get another SOG as we've had one before on a previous van.

Pete


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

Aldi bio liquid capsules

environmentally friendly???

works a treat

neill


----------

